# what is error 30 in 5d mk2



## ssrdd (Dec 29, 2011)

i had this error since a day, what is this? and how get rid of it. i tried several times turning on/off and removing battery, but no use. pls help me.. 

thank u all.


----------



## Raddy (Dec 29, 2011)

http://oneslidephotography.com/list-of-error-message-canon-eos-dslr/

Err 30 > Malfunctions related to the shutter have been detected.

Hope it's nothing serious...


----------



## candyman (Dec 29, 2011)

Just wondering...does this errorcode also appear when your camera reaches the maximum shutter clicks?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 29, 2011)

candyman said:


> Just wondering...does this errorcode also appear when your camera reaches the maximum shutter clicks?



No. The shutter rating isn't a 'maximum', it's just Canon's estimation of the approximate shutter life. It could fail before that, or it could last significantly longer. It's sort of like '60,000 mile treadwear' on a new tire - they don't automatically melt down at 60,001 miles...


----------

